# Cartridge stuck in a Kohler faucet



## myworkshop (Mar 9, 2009)

They make a cartridge removal tool that you can purchase at your local plumbing store. Check with a neighbor who is handy at plumbing, maybe he might have one.


----------



## Fan in Exil (May 15, 2009)

myworkshop said:


> They make a cartridge removal tool that you can purchase at your local plumbing store. Check with a neighbor who is handy at plumbing, maybe he might have one.


All you need for it is an extra deep socket which I have. I got the cold water one out with no problem. This one seems to be rusted in or stuck or something like that.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

The cartridge removal tool isnt for taking the nut off. It screws into the stem of the cartridge and assists in pulling it out. Sometimes cartridges are a real PIA to remove. A Moen rep told me to spray hairspray on their cartridges if they are stuck. Apparently the hairspray shrinks the rubber seals enough to get them to break free. Perhaps this will work with Kohler...not sure. Sometimes you just have to get "Rambo-ish" with them and yank them like a tooth with a pair of channel locks.


----------



## Fan in Exil (May 15, 2009)

JDC said:


> The cartridge removal tool isnt for taking the nut off. It screws into the stem of the cartridge and assists in pulling it out. Sometimes cartridges are a real PIA to remove. A Moen rep told me to spray hairspray on their cartridges if they are stuck. Apparently the hairspray shrinks the rubber seals enough to get them to break free. Perhaps this will work with Kohler...not sure.  Sometimes you just have to get "Rambo-ish" with them and yank them like a tooth with a pair of channel locks.


There is no nut for this, because the cartridge itself is threaded and screws into the base. So all you need is a socket wrench because once it's unscrewed the entire cartridge is coming out. I've been going as Rambo on it as I can and apart from yanking the entire sink away from the counter top I've got nothing.

So if anyone has any thoughts about how to do something to clear out the grime that would be great, or some other way to break it lose without breaking the sink.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Peek chure is worf 1000 wurds.


----------

